# Choke Canyon cabins



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

Do any of you have a contact number or website for the cabins outside of the Calliham Unit at Choke Canyon? Thanks!!!


----------



## DMax (Feb 8, 2008)

Go to TPWD web site and look for state parks. That will get the number you need. It will not be a direct number to the park, just to the dept. Great place to go, we love it there.


----------



## Custom flats (Oct 8, 2009)

*Choke Canyon*

Direct No. to park is 361-786-3868


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

I've stayed there a bunch and really like it? But, the Park is full, I need to find another place to stay? I can't find anything on the internet???


----------



## LRS (Aug 18, 2005)

Coreys Cabins
361-274-3400 (I think the number is correct).
Located on the right side of the road just before you get to the Calliham park.


----------

